# NucleonTFR/TST Kette links vs. Bremsscheibe



## Fränky G. (24. November 2004)

Hallo Falco eine Technik- und Konstruktionsfrage,

die Nicolai-Fangemeinde (und mich) interessiert, ob bei den Serien Nucleon TFR/TST Modellen die Bremsscheibe eine Abdeckung bekommt oder nicht ? ((Manche Leute, die mich ansprechen, haben noch Bedenken dass Öl an die Kette kommen könnte. Ich argumentiere dagegen, dass die Kette ja gespannt ist und nicht auf dem Ritzel hin und her wandert.))

 

Danke,
Gruß


----------



## fatali (24. November 2004)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Falco eine Technik- und Konstruktionsfrage,
> 
> die Nicolai-Fangemeinde (und mich) interessiert, ob bei den Serien Nucleon TFR/TST Modellen die Bremsscheibe eine Abdeckung bekommt oder nicht ? ((Manche Leute, die mich ansprechen, haben noch Bedenken dass Öl an die Kette kommen könnte. Ich argumentiere dagegen, dass die Kette ja gespannt ist und nicht auf dem Ritzel hin und her wandert.))
> 
> ...




...nenn mir mal bitte einen der seine kette so ölt das sie tropft!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (24. November 2004)

So ganz traue ich der Sache aber auch nicht, die Scheibe ist doch recht nah an der Kette


----------



## smog (24. November 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> ...nenn mir mal bitte einen der seine kette so ölt das sie tropft!!!!



nenn mir mal bitte eine geölte kette die garantiert keinen tropfen öl spuckt.
auch nur ein kleiner tropfen kann den bremsbelägen schaden...

und ausserdem, der hersteller muss immer mit dem "worst case" rechnen.

gruss
smog


edit: üblen grammatikfehler behoben..


----------



## fatali (24. November 2004)

smog schrieb:
			
		

> nenn mir mal bitte eine geölte kette die garantiert keinen tropfen öl spuckt.
> auch nur ein kleiner tropfen kann den bremsbelägen schaden...
> 
> und ausserdem, der hersteller muss immer mit dem "worst case" rechnen.
> ...





glaub weiter dran,

schneidi hatte keine probleme damit in winterberg und hat nen 3platz eingefahren!

hier mal ein bild


----------



## Helius-FR (24. November 2004)

Trotzdem.   

Spätestens im Regen hät ich doch bedenken das Ölverseuchtes Wasser auf die Scheibe kommt


----------



## fatali (24. November 2004)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem.
> 
> Spätestens im Regen hät ich doch bedenken das Ölverseuchtes Wasser auf die Scheibe kommt




seit wann vermischt sich öl mit wasser???


----------



## Helius-FR (24. November 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann vermischt sich öl mit wasser???



Oh man   

Für dich nochmal:

Muß ja nicht ein Öl/Wassergemisch sein   
Aber Regen schaft es nunmal Öl aus der Kette zu Spülen - Und wo kommt das hin wenn die Kette so dicht bei der Scheibe ist ?!?

Na, Rate mal...


----------



## Ronja (24. November 2004)

Also ich finde so ganz unrecht hat Helius-Fr nicht,es ist sicherlich ein Extrem-Scenario, aber bei extremen Wetter  denkbar und dann braucht man die Bremsen gerade, es scheint, irgendwer wird es "erfahren", live, vieleicht ich, wenn ich mich überwunden habe soviel Geld zu investieren, finde das Teil nämlich endgeil. Gruß Ronja.


----------



## fatali (24. November 2004)

ja man, das teil ist schon verdammt geil

aber ich glaube nicht das nicolai einen rahmen für den preis rausgibt und dann so einen krassen ''konstruktionfehler'' macht!

im renneinsatz hat es sich bewahrheitet und es war extremes wetter, regen und matsch und und und....  habe es am eigenen balch erlebt   .....

für die ängstlichen :
baut euch doch was oder ruft den kalle an und erklär ihm dein problem und findet ne lösung!

auf jeden fall hätte ich dabei keine bedenken!


----------



## Helius-FR (24. November 2004)

Ronja schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde so ganz unrecht hat Helius-Fr nicht,es ist sicherlich ein Extrem-Scenario, aber bei extremen Wetter  denkbar und dann braucht man die Bremsen gerade, es scheint, irgendwer wird es "erfahren", live, vieleicht ich, wenn ich mich überwunden habe soviel Geld zu investieren, *finde das Teil nämlich endgeil*. Gruß Ronja.



Ich auch, bekomme bei dem TFR auch fast ne feuchte Hose.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elendil (25. November 2004)

Trockenschmiermittel alla Ice Wax und es gibt keine Probleme.


----------



## fatali (25. November 2004)

elendil schrieb:
			
		

> alla




ey alla was geidn?   

hast du französisch gehabt? a la heißt es!


----------



## elendil (25. November 2004)

Ich hatte nicht nur französisch, sondern auch englisch, spanisch und portugiesisch. Aber du wohl kein schwäbisch oder badisch: da heißt das alla. Hat im Badischen aber auch noch andere Bedeutungen. Außerdem hast du bei deiner "korrekten" franz. Darstellung den accent grave vergessen.

Musst noch viel lernen!


----------



## Testmaen (25. November 2004)

Touché


----------



## fatali (25. November 2004)

elendil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte nicht nur französisch, sondern auch englisch, spanisch und portugiesisch.


wayne interessierts? schreib doch gleich Schwa&%$-Vergleich hin !





			
				elendil schrieb:
			
		

> Musst noch viel lernen!




du schwabe auch und zwar deutsch!


----------



## elendil (25. November 2004)

Du weißt doch:

"Wir können alles, außer Hochdeutsch."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränky G. (25. November 2004)

... Danke für diese tollen Antworten bezüglich der richtigen Schreibweisen. 

Ihr kriegt das Forum mit solchen Antworten noch klein . . . 

ES GEHT UM EINE TECHNIK-FRAGE ! ! !


----------



## Ronja (25. November 2004)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> ... Danke für diese tollen Antworten bezüglich der richtigen Schreibweisen.
> 
> Ihr kriegt das Forum mit solchen Antworten noch klein . . .
> 
> ES GEHT UM EINE TECHNIK-FRAGE ! ! !



Yeahhh   

aber die Technikfrage ist so erschöpfend beantwortet, wie wir es jetzt eben können, vieleicht sagt ja Falco noch was dazu, wenn mal wieder "Falco-Tag" ist.
Ist ebend alles rationiert heutzutage. Ronja


----------



## Falco Mille (29. November 2004)

Nach drei Monaten Dauertest, Rennen, Schlamm, Hochdruckreiniger etc. konnte Schneidi keine Beeinträchtigung der Bremswirkung feststellen. Ein Verölen der Scheibe konnte nicht provoziert werden. 
Da technische Argumente bei einer Glaubensfrage aber erfahrungsgemäß nicht gelten, haben wir in der Serie die Bremse wieder auf der rechten Seite links der Scheibe, also gemäß Auflaufrichtung, montiert. Antrieb und Bremse verbleiben beim Radausbau nach wie vor am Rahmen. Die Bremsaufnahme sitzt drehend gelagert auf der Nabe, die Bremsmomentabstützung erfolg beim TST zum Rahmen (Flaoting Disc) beim TFR zur Druckstrebe.

mfg, Falco


----------



## Customfreak (29. November 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> ... haben wir in der Serie die Scheibe wieder auf der rechten Seite links der Scheibe, also gemäß Auflaufrichtung, montiert.



Hä? Scheibe links der Scheibe?

Also wieder links Antrieb und rechts Bremse. Demnach muss ich dann den Bremssattel falschrum montieren, oder?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Eliot (29. November 2004)

Gibt's Bilder?


----------



## kurza (29. November 2004)

Bitte Falco, gib ma Bilder!!!!  Glaub langsam rafft hier keiner mehr, was etz wo is...... Bremse, Scheibe, Kette.........    

Greez   Kurza


----------



## houzemusic (30. November 2004)

Moin, 

also wenn ich dass nun richtig verstehe, ist die Bremsscheibe nun rechts und auf der rechten Seite die Beremse links davon...oder doch nicht????

Die Bremse links von der Scheibe dann wäre Sie ja auf der Seite der Speichen, richtig??

Gruß

houze


----------



## Customfreak (30. November 2004)

houzemusic schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich dass nun richtig verstehe, ist die Bremsscheibe nun rechts und auf der rechten Seite die Beremse links davon...oder doch nicht????
> 
> Die Bremse links von der Scheibe dann wäre Sie ja auf der Seite der Speichen, richtig??



Ah, jetzt ja! Das klingt vernünftig!

Das heißt, die Bremse wird auf der rechten Seite in normaler Richtung montiert. Wenn die Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau befestigt wäre, dann müsste man den Bremssattel falschrum montieren, wodurch Probleme mit dem Verlegen der Bremsleitung auftauchen.
So ist die Nabe wohl mittlerweile dreiteilbar   
Hoffentlich hälts   

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## zyco (30. November 2004)

Mir war heute in der Uni etwas langweilig und so hab ich mal ne Art Prinzipskizze zu Papier gebracht:







Ich denke mal, dass die Bremssattelaufnahme ungefähr so aussehen wird.

Die Bremssattelaufnahme (1) liegt links der Scheibe (2), so dass der Bremssattel (3) wie üblich montiert werden kann. Die Aufnahme wird dann noch gegen verdrehen gesichert sein - wie Falco schon geschrieben hat, beim TFR an der "Druckstrebe" und am TST über eine Bremsmomentabstützung am Rahmen.

So weit meine Interpretation des Ganzen...


----------



## Falco Mille (30. November 2004)

Ich bin beeindruckt. Ich wette Du bist nicht nur ein überdurchschnittlich begabter Student, der sich gelegentlich in seinen Vorlesungen langweilt, sondern hast sicher auch schon ein Praktikum bei einem Technologieführer der Bikebranche abgeleistet.   

Deine Illustration trifft das Prinzip exakt.

p.s. Eine Kompatiblität aller gängigen Scheibenbremsen, die uns von den jeweiligen Herstellern zum Anpassen zur Verfügung gestellt wurden, ist bis zu einem Scheibendurchmesser von 203 mm gewährleistet.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## houzemusic (30. November 2004)

Da bin ich ja mal wirklich gespannt wie das ganze in echt aussieht und wie die Funktion dessen ist, mich hät es ja nicht gestört, wenn die Bremse links gewesen wär, aber wenn diese Konstruktion auch haltbar ist   

houze


----------



## Falco Mille (30. November 2004)

Zur Frage nach Fotos: Diese werden zu gegebener Stunde in gewohnter Qualität über die bekannten Kanäle veröffentlicht. Spy Pics kann ich leider nicht anbieten.

Ach ja, die Nabe ist jetzt dreigeteilt - und hält.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Ronja (30. November 2004)

oh, nein, ich werd verückt, muß das sein, brauche ich dann eine Autowerkstatt zum Reifenwechsel      ,also, es ist schon heftig, dreigeteilte Naben, mal im Ernst ich mache alles selbst, geht das denn dann noch?, andererseits liebe ich Eure technischen Bikes, ach, ich weiß nicht. Gruß Ronja.


----------



## Klomi (30. November 2004)

Das geht dann sogar noch besser als bisher, da du beim Reifenwechsel ja keine Probleme mit einer schlabbernden Kette und/oder Schaltwerk (für Hone oder Saint - Fahrer) hast.
Wenn das Laufrad dann ausgebaut ist, kommst du ja wieder überall wunderbar hin (wie bisher). Und ich glaube nicht, daß das Nicolai - Team die Bremsaufnahme so anbringt, daß es nur eine Spezialwerkstatt wieder auseinandernehmen kann.


----------



## kurza (1. Dezember 2004)

Au Backe!!!! das kann ja Eiter werden!!! Dürfen wir dann nextes Jahr auf der näxten Hausmesse Prototyp 002 begutachten?? Mit "neuer" Brems-Geo?? Da bin ich mal echt gespannt wie das aussieht!!  
Wie sieht das dann mit den TFR und TST Rahmen, die schon in Produktion sind?? Werden die dann noch nach "Aktueller Form" gebaut, oder müssen die Kunden 2 Monate länger auf ihre neuen Traumfrauen warten und bekommen die neue Brems-Geo???

Schau mer hall a mal...  sech da Gerch!!!!   :-D


Greez   Kurza


----------



## Customfreak (1. Dezember 2004)

Die neue Nabenkonstruktion ist wohl so gut wie fertig und es sind noch keine Nucleons produziert worden. Vor Weihnachten soll die erste Charge raus und im Februar die zweite.
Ich warte noch auf die Zusage,  ob meins in der ersten Charge sein wird   

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## houzemusic (2. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

meines soll  vor Weihnachten kommen   so wurde mir das letzte Woche am Tel. gesagt.

Aber dann wird das mit dem einspeichen dieses Jahr bestimmt nix mehr...  


Gruß houze


----------



## Falco Mille (2. Dezember 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Die neue Nabenkonstruktion ist wohl so gut wie fertig und es sind noch keine Nucleons produziert worden. Vor Weihnachten soll die erste Charge raus und im Februar die zweite.
> Ich warte noch auf die Zusage,  ob meins in der ersten Charge sein wird
> 
> Gruß,
> Daniel




Daniel Kuhn???


----------



## Customfreak (2. Dezember 2004)

Jup, allerdings habe ich die traurige Nachricht schon telefonisch erhalten, dass ich wohl noch warten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Customfreak (3. Dezember 2004)

Juhuu, meins gehört doch zur ersten Charge     
Da lag wohl nur ein Missverständnis vor   

Ick freue mir so sehr,
Daniel


----------



## kurza (3. Dezember 2004)

Mensch, Daniel, etz bin ich richtig Neidisch!!!  Dass`d mir fei bloooss 500 bilder knipst, wennst den Rahmen endlich hast!!!!   In welcher Farbe solls denn sein???  - bzw wirds denn???


----------



## Customfreak (3. Dezember 2004)

kurza schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, Daniel, etz bin ich richtig Neidisch!!!  Dass`d mir fei bloooss 500 bilder knipst, wennst den Rahmen endlich hast!!!!   In welcher Farbe solls denn sein???  - bzw wirds denn???



Da es ja bloß nicht zu schwer werden soll  habe ich es in langweiligem silber elox bestellt.
Natürlich werde ich in meine Galerie ein paar Bilder aufnehmen, keine Sorge


----------



## Ronja (3. Dezember 2004)

wieso, ist schwarz oder kupfer-elox schwerer?


----------



## Customfreak (3. Dezember 2004)

Ronja schrieb:
			
		

> wieso, ist schwarz oder kupfer-elox schwerer?



Sowas kann ja nur eine Frau fragen - natürlich ist schwarz und bronze schwerer, absorbiert ja auch mehr Licht


----------



## Klomi (3. Dezember 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Juhuu, meins gehört doch zur ersten Charge
> Da lag wohl nur ein Missverständnis vor



So langsam wirds ja auch Zeit. Seit dem ich mich hier im Nicolai Forum rumtreib, muss ich ".... und bald Nucleon TFR" lesen. Änder das ja ab, wenns so weit ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Customfreak (3. Dezember 2004)

Klomi schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam wirds ja auch Zeit. Seit dem ich mich hier im Nicolai Forum rumtreib, muss ich ".... und bald Nucleon TFR" lesen. Änder das ja ab, wenns so weit ist



Ja Klomi, "bald" ist ein dehnbarer Begriff


----------



## Klomi (3. Dezember 2004)

Und jetzt hab ich noch was zum Thema an sich.
Ich finds schade, daß diese Innovation des Nucleon (Kette und Scheibe auf der gleichen Seite) jetzt wieder verworfen wird.
Anscheinend ist ein großer Teil der Bike-Szene noch nicht bereit für so viel Revolutionäres auf einmal. Bevor jetzt der große Aufschrei kommt, möchte ich mal Erklärungsversuche starten.

Einige haben also "Angst", daß ihre Scheibe durch die Kette (bei Regen oder Pfützendurchfahrten, etc.) verölen könnte.

- wenn ein Werksfahrer diese Konstruktion in seinen Wettkämpfen getestet und nichts negatives festgestellt hat, wieso glauben wir ihm dann nicht ??  

- Habt ihr euch schon mal asphaltierte Straßen angeschaut, wie viel Staub, Dreck, Öl usw. da so rumliegt. Wenn es jetzt regnet schleudert der ganze Mist (incl. dem Öl.) auch auf die Bremsscheiben eines jedes Autos. Dann haben wir für die ersten 1 - 1/2 Sekunden eine verminderte Bremsleistung. Nachdem der ganze Mist dann verdampft bzw. verbrannt ist, ist wieder alles beim Alten, oder?
OK ! Ich will jetzt nicht das Auto mit dem Fahrrad vergleichen (mehr Masse, Scheiben werden heisser, bla bla bla...), ich will damit nur sagen, daß die Menge an Öl, die evtl. durch Regen aus der Kette gespült und auf die Scheibe geschleudert wird absolut vernachlässigbar ist.

So und jetzt haut mich in die Pfanne.

Gruß Klomi 


P.S. Öl hab ich als Überbegriff für alle arten von Schmiermitteln benutzt


----------



## houzemusic (4. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

jo das sehe ich auch so, glaube zwar nicht das das ganze 1-2 sec. dauert, denn dann würde das meistens schon zu späte sein, aber das ist ja nun auch schon wieder ein anderes Thema. Ok wenn man "anständig" Öl auf die Scheibe kippen würde, dann würde die Bremsleitung wohl gegen null gehen, aber wie soll das Passieren....

Wenn der Grund für die Änderung wirklich das Mistrauen einiger Leute sein soll, dann fände ich das schon arg merkwürdig, oder gab es beim Testen doch Probleme, die nicht kommuniziert wurden??


Aber was mich ja nun noch beschäftigt: silber ist leichter als schwarz hät ich das doch eher gewust...  


gruß houze


----------



## Customfreak (4. Dezember 2004)

Mich hätten Bremse und Kette auf der selben Seite auch keineswegs gestört. Man muss dann halt beim Ölen der Kette aufpassen (insbesondere, wenn man vielleicht mal WD40 draufsprüht) allerdings ist für mich die Gefahr, dass die Bremse versagen könnte auch nicht ersichtlich gewesen.

Vielleicht hat die neue Konstruktion auch mit der geforderten Bremsmomentstütze für das TST zu tun. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass diese so zumindest kostengünstiger zu realisieren ist, da die Bremsaufnahme für TST und TFR gleich sind nur unterschiedlich abgestützt werden. Wie wir ja alle wissen, sind Gleichteile in unterschiedlichen Produkten aus Herstellungskostengründen wünschenswert.

Was mich jetzt etwas stört ist der Gedanke, dass zwei Kupplungen in der Nabe größeres Defektpotential haben, als eine. Allerdings bleibt da abzuwarten, wie das ganze technisch realisiert worden ist; schließlich ist es eine Steckachsenkonstruktion, die es gut ermöglichen sollte, die Nabe "zusammenzudrücken".

Gruß,
Daniel

PS: Dass Silber leichter ist, muss schon stimmen. Schließlich hat es sicherlich einen Grund, dass fast alle Autos mittlerweile silbern sind. Oder hast du schon einmal schwarzes Campinggeschirr gesehen ???


----------



## Ronja (4. Dezember 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas kann ja nur eine Frau fragen - natürlich ist schwarz und bronze schwerer, absorbiert ja auch mehr Licht



Ah ja, und dabei hatte ich doch Physik garnicht abgewählt.


----------



## Ronja (4. Dezember 2004)

Klomi schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt hab ich noch was zum Thema an sich.
> Ich finds schade, daß diese Innovation des Nucleon (Kette und Scheibe auf der gleichen Seite) jetzt wieder verworfen wird.
> Anscheinend ist ein großer Teil der Bike-Szene noch nicht bereit für so viel Revolutionäres auf einmal. Bevor jetzt der große Aufschrei kommt, möchte ich mal Erklärungsversuche starten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilhelm (4. Dezember 2004)

Nun sind es (einschließlich mir) schon mindestens 5 Leute, welche die auf der Hausmesse u. Eurobike 2004 sowie im Katalog 2005 vorgestellte Naben-Lösung (Scheibe + Zahnkranz links) wohl favorisiert hätten.

Mir persönlich hat auch die durch die gleichseitige Position von Antrieb und Bremse (links) gegebene Möglichkeit einer Mono-Schwinge gefallen, obwohl  eine solche für ein Fahrrad wohl zu schwer wäre. Im Unterschied zu gegenwärtig existierenden Einarm-Vorderradführungen (z.B. Cannondale´s "Lefty", USE´s "S.U.B.", der vor Jahren vorgestellten Koppelberg-Einarm-Schwinge [ist auf Sticha´s Homepage an einem Prototypen zu sehen] oder Alex Pong´s Prototyp von 1984 [Cannondale "V4000"]) kann mit der Nicolai-Nucleon-Konstruktion konsequenterweise beim Laufrad-Wechsel immer einunddieselbe Bremsscheibe (und einundderselbe Zahnkranz) am Rahmen verbleiben, was nicht nur verschleiß- sondern, zumindest potentiell, auch kostengünstig ist; gerade dann, wenn man mehrere Laufradsätze benutzt. Zudem könnte man so Reifen- und Schlauchwechsel auch ganz ohne Laufradausbau erledigen. Wenn man bedenkt, daß ein Laufradausbau bei den o.g. Gabeln von CD und USE immer auch einen Ausbau des Bremssattels erfordert, könnte Karlheinz Nicolai das Patent auf die Kupplungsnabe (bei Bedarf) ggf. auch für CD und/oder USE lizensieren.

Zur Wahrscheinlichkeit der Kontamination der Bremsscheibe durch Schmiermittel seitens der Kette ist schon einiges gesagt worden. Praxis-Tests (Frank Schneider) sind offenbar ohne Probleme verlaufen. Dafür, daß Konstruktionen mit Bremsscheibe und Zahnkranz/Kette auf einundderselben Seite tatsächlich ohne relevante Schmierstoff-Kontamination funktionieren, sprechen zahlreiche Einarmschwingen an verschiedenen Großserien-(Straßen-)Motorrädern. Allerdings ist dort in Verbindung mit entsprechend ausgeformten Leichtmetallfelgen auch eine in Achsrichtung größere räumliche Trennung von Scheibe und Ritzel gewährleistet.

Ich könnte mir im Wesentlichen 4 Gründe vorstellen, weshalb die Bremsanlage nun wieder rechts, getrennt vom Antrieb, sitzen sollte:

1. Es könnte rechtliche Bedenken geben hinsichtlich der Produkthaftung/Schadensersatz - gerade bei einem Export in die USA - für den (unwahrscheinlichen) Fall eines Unfalles durch eine "konstruktionsbedingte" Schmiermittelkontamination der Bremsscheibe.
2. Die Mehrzahl potentieller Käufer ist evtl. zu skeptisch (was ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen kann, denn wer viel Geld für ein TFR oder TST auszugeben bereit ist, der ist wohl auch technischen Innovationen gegenüber gerade aufgeschlossen).
3. Bei Verwendung einer - von vielen gewünschten - schwimmenden Bremssattelbefestigung mit Bremsmomentabstützung links neben dem Zahnkranz könnte die axiale Baubreite der Nabe nicht ausreichen.
4. Für den Fall, daß sich - wie auch auf der http://www.g-boxx.org-Seite angesprochen - doch noch eine komplette Kettenkapselung á la Münch Mammut, MZ oder Simson realisieren ließe, würde eine solche sicherlich aus Kunststoff gefertigt sein. Für eine Kunststoffumkapselung des Zahnkranzes wäre die thermische Belastung durch Temperaturspitzen der (zu) nahe gelegenen Bremsscheibe zu hoch.

Obwohl man sicher sein kann, daß die jetzt favorisierte Konstruktion (links/rechts) professionell ausgeführt sein und auch so funktionieren wird, muß man hierbei mit dem ästhetischen/optischen "Manko" leben, daß bislang alle Bremssättel sämtlicher Hersteller für die Linksseitenmontage ausgelegt sind und man bei Betrachtung des Bikes von rechts immer die "Rückseite" des Bremssattels sieht. Dies sieht leider nicht ganz so professionell aus.

Obwohl es nun andererseits genügend Motorräder mit rechts oder auch doppelseitig angebrachter Scheibenbremsanlage gibt, wird sich bei der vorläufig (nicht zuletzt durch den Kaufpreis bedingten) geringen Verbreitung des g-boxx-Systems nur schwer ein Hersteller für Fahrradbremsen finden, der eine "gespiegelte" Bremssattelversion zu einem akzeptablen Preis auf dem Markt anbietet.

Dies wiederum wird wohl auch gar nicht nötig sein, da möglicherweise gleichzeitig mit der Serienreife einer ganz neuen Schaltgetriebekonstruktion (Koop. mit Suntour, die nun ein ganz neues Werk errichten wollen?) in einigen Jahren der Antrieb ohnehin wieder auf die rechte Seite wandern könnte.

Begrüßen würde ich auch, wenn die Nucleon-Naben optional mit "oversize Center Lock rotor-hub interface" zu haben wären. Genausowenig notwendig - jedoch wünschenswert - wäre die Möglichkeit, X-Type-Innenlager für die g-boxx verbauen zu können, was lt. Auskunft von Falco derzeit nicht möglich ist (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=107737&page=3).

Lassen wir uns ´mal überraschen und wünschen dem Karlheinz weiter eine glückliche Hand. Ich bin gespannt.


Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Customfreak (5. Dezember 2004)

Servus Wilhelm!

Was die vier Punkte angeht, warum die Bremse nun rechts sitzt, kann ich dir nur voll zustimmen. In anderen Punkten bin ich allerdings etwas skeptisch.
Falls du die Preise für die Hinterradnabe in der Kostenaufstellunge gesehen hast, ist es, selbst wenn du nur den mitteleren Teil brauchst, nicht gerade güsntig, einen zweiten Laufradsatz zu fahren. Dies liegt an der geringen Ausstoßmenge, die sich auch nicht wesentlich erhöhen wird in der nächsten Zeit. Außerdem musste auch noch eine CNC-Fräse angeschafft werden, welche es ermöglicht, Rotationskörper zu fertigen. Die Armortisationsdauer dieses Gerätes wird nicht besonders gering sein. Meines Erachtens ist es eine mutige Entscheidung, die Fertigungstiefe derart zu erhöhen, dass beim Nucleon fast alles selbst erstellt wird.

Ein Vorteil der jetzigen Nucleon-Konstruktion liegt in der enormen Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus durch das breite Schwingenlager, die am Oberrohr abgestützte Konstruktion und die Steckachse. Hier würdest du auf einiges verzichten, wenn du eine Einarmschwinge konstruieren würdest. Bei gleicher Steifigkeit wäre diese enorm schwer und das Rad damit nicht mal mehr als Freerider einsetzbar. Weiterhin würde diese schwere Schwinge den Vorteil der geringen ungefederten Masse und des zentral liegenden Rahmenschwerpunktes zunichte machen.
Mit Patentrecht kenne ich mich zu wenig aus, allerdings dürfte es doch keinen großen Unterschied machen, ob die Nabe einseitig oder zweiseitig aufgehängt ist. Wenn die Konstruktion der Kupplung in beiden Fällen die gleiche wäre, dann müsste es doch möglich sein auch dieses Patent z.B. an Cannondale zu verkaufen, die dann selbst eine Weiterentwicklung für die Lefty vornähmen.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Wilhelm (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Daniel,

ich kann Dir in allen Punkten nur zustimmen.

Grundsätzlich ist der Mut von Karlheinz zu Innovationen und damit zu ungewohnten ingenieur-technischen Lösungen und einhergehenden Risiken sehr zu begrüßen. Mit Sicherheit gibt es Konzepte, den g-boxx-Standard zu verbreiten. Insofern kann man sich nur darüber freuen, wenn Firmen wie Truvativ, Evil oder Alutech mitziehen; nicht zu vergessen die Fa. Rohloff, welche mit der 14-Gang-Speedhub ja alles überhaupt erst möglich gemacht hat. Man kann nur hoffen, daß sich die ganzen Gerätschaften armortisieren mögen, sich die Sache für die Fa. Nicolai rechnet und letztlich die Endverbraucherpreise noch sinken. Die aktuellen 2005er Preise für die Hinterradnabe in der Kostenaufstellung für die Nucleons habe ich gesehen und war natürlich auch etwas überrascht.

Ein kaum vermeidlicher und daher inkaufzunehmender Nebeneffekt der ganzen Innovation ist u.a., daß sich alles mögliche ständig ändert, gerade auch Standards wie die Nabenkonstruktion. Und wenn es in ein paar Jahren wieder ein anderes Getriebe mit rechtsseitigem Antrieb geben wird, muß man sich (u.a.) wieder neue Laufräder zulegen. Vermutlich wird dann allerdings auch der Q-Faktor wieder ergonomischer werden. So ist das eben mit der Evolution.

Was ich als große Konstante in nahezu allen Rahmenkonstruktionen (abgesehen vom Lambda und dem davon abgeleiteten ersten Nucleon-Prototypen von 1999) von Karlheinz sehr begrüße, ist das Bewahren der Diamant-Form des Hauptrahmens, nicht zuletzt aus optischen Gründen (Du weißt ja: "Das Auge ißt mit"). So bin ich auch über die zunehmende, durch wachsende technische Raffinesse überhaupt erst mögliche ästhetische Schlichtheit der Nucleon-Rahmen von Evolutionsstufe zu Evolutionsstufe (DH, ST, FR, TFR/TST...) sehr erfreut.

Die Idee mit der Monoschwinge kam eigentlich mehr wegen dem optischen Reiz als vom Nutzwert her. Es gab ja auch ´mal einen GT-Prototypen mit Monoschwinge und Scheibenbremse, allerdings mit Kettengangschaltung. Nicht zuletzt wahrscheinlich wegen dem ungünstigeren Steifigkeits-Gewichts-Verhältnis findet man - abgesehen von den Enduro-GS-BMW-Modellen mit Kardanantrieb ("Paralever") - solche Monoschwingen auch nicht bei Geländemotorrädern. 

Die Sache mit einer Patent(e)-Lizensierung für CD, USE etc. finde nach wie vor ganz interessant, obwohl ich mich da auch nicht auskenne. Vermutlich wird Karlheinz jedoch schon selbst auf so eine Idee gekommen sein.

Noch ein erholsames WE
Wilhelm


----------



## Customfreak (5. Dezember 2004)

Servus Wilhelm!
Ich habe den ästhetischen Wert eines solche innovativen Rades immer hinteran gestellt, obwohl ich an sich ein Mensch bin, der auf Ästhetik großen Wert legt (z.B. durch Nutzung von Apple ).
Ansonsten hätte ich wohl kein Nucleon bestellt zu einem Zeitpunkt, als nur der "Baukran-Hinterbau-Prototyp" vorhanden war. Über die Weiterentwicklung des Konzeptes aus ästhetischer Sicht bin ich in Folge dessen genauso erfreut, wie du. Auch genau aus diesem Grund würde ich allerdings nie ein g-boxx-Rad von Alutech fahren.

Bei einem Wechsel des Antriebs nach rechts durch andere Getriebe, könnte doch die bisherige Nabenkonstruktion weiterhin verwendet werden. Da sie keinen Freilauf aufweist, müsste man sie einfach rumdrehen. Dumm wäre es nur, wenn dann das Getriebe auch keinen Freilauf hätte 

Diese Entwicklung würde mich allerdings nicht tangieren, da mein Rad dann erst einmal halten muss 

Ich hoffe, dass im g-boxx-Konzept die Zukunft des Fahrradantriebes stecken wird und nicht eine ähnliche Entwicklung durch Kettenschaltungsübermacht, wie bisher, weitergeht bzw. das ganze etwa wie Video2000 ausstirbt. Die Zeichen stehen allerdings gar nicht so schlecht, da Shimano sogar schon beim Erscheinen der Rohloff-Nabe ziemlich geschluckt hat ob der Möglichkeiten dieser Entwicklung. Man darf davon ausgehen, dass in Japan schon diverse Prototypen von Nabenschaltungen der Zukunft rumfahren und bis zu einem günstigen Zeitpunkt die noch treue Käuferschaft für dauerhaft betrachtet teurere Kettenschaltungen "abgeschöpft" wird. Shimano zeichnete sich in der Firmengeschichte immer durch ausgezeichnetes Marketing und Innovativität aus. Dass die Kettenschaltungstechnik am Ende ihrer Entwicklungsmöglichkeit angelangt ist, dürften sie auch realisiert haben; nur der Kunde bisher noch nicht und deshalb kann damit weiter fleißig Geld gemacht werden. Du musst dir einmal überlegen, was für Gewinnspannen mit einer Technik erzielbar sind, die in den letzten Jahren nicht kostenintensiv weiterentwickelt werden musste und trotzdem reißenden Absatz findet!

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (5. Dezember 2004)

Hi Daniel,

daß Du ein Ästhet bist, sieht man nicht zuletzt hieran: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/52221/size/big/sort/1/cat/500.

An die Möglichkeit des Drehens der Nabe bei (Rück-)Verlegung des Antriebes nach rechts hatte ich auch gedacht. Nur müßte dann die Lagerung für die schwimmende Bremssattelaufnahme wieder geändert werden, nämlich nach außerhalb bzw. links der Bremsscheibe.

Das Potential der Kupplungsnabe ließe sich im Grunde auch bei jeder Scheibenbrems-Vorderradnabe, eben auch bei solchen für eine herkömmliche, beidseitige Lagerung, nutzen. Bei angemessenem Preis hätte man auch hier den Vorteil, trotz der Verwendung unterschiedlicher Laufradsätze immer mit einundderselben, eingeschliffenen und justierten Bremsscheibe fahren zu können. Insofern gäbe es wohl reichlich Lizensierungs-Potential für Karlheinz. Ich hatte da auch ´mal etwas im Downhill-Forum von Ridemonkey (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=19) gelesen, wo einer meinte, daß eine uniforme und somit untereinander austauschbare Vorder- und Hinterradnabe von Nicolai für die neuen Nucleons entwickelt würde.

Zum Thema Getriebetechnik für´s Fahrrad, einschließlich Rohloff, Honda, CVT-Technik etc. gab es vor einigen Wochen bei http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=19 sehr interessante Threads.

Auch ich hoffe, daß die Getriebetechnik mit der http://www.g-boxx-Initiative endlich im Bike-Markt Fuß fassen wird und ihr Potential auch nutzt. Sowohl die Entwicklung der Rohloff-Nabe als auch die der Getriebe-Bikes von Brodie, BCD, Lahar, Nicolai, Honda etc. habe ich - so gut es ging - von Anfang an mitverfolgt.

Wenn man bedenkt, daß z.B. die Fa. Campagnolo in den letzten Jahren so einiges in die Entwicklung einer elektromotorisch betriebenen Ketten-Schaltgruppe investiert hat (siehe z.B. http://www.campyonly.com/rumors.html), dann wird diese Antriebstechnik wohl noch längere Zeit - nicht nur von ShimaNO - promotet werden, insbes. im Straßenradsport und im City-Bike-Segment. Letztlich wird wohl der (gesteuerte) Marktpreis über die Zukunft der Schaltungstechnik entscheiden, und dafür werden gerade das mid-range und das low-end-Marktsegment nicht unwichtig sein. Momentan gehören die g-boxx-Nucleons ja eher zu den "Maybachs" unter den Fahrradrahmen (http://www.nicolai.net/05/download-area/pdf/VK-Preise-2005-NU-TST-TFR-deutsch.pdf).

Gruß Wilhelm.


P.S.: Was ich übrigens derzeit auch für sehr interessant halte, ist die Twentyniner-"Bewegung" (http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=61, http://www.mtbr.com/oneonone/oneonone_tires29.html).


----------



## Customfreak (6. Dezember 2004)

Servus!

Sicherlich wird sich die g-boxx nur im höherpreisigen Marktsegment plazieren können. Preissenkungen und auch die Realisierung mit günstigeren Getrieben sind allerdings meines Erachtens denkbar. Nicolai fertigt sowieso nur "Maybachs" und wird bei der Fertigungskonzeption sicherlich nicht versuchen andere Märkte zu erschließen. Dies wird auf Basis des g-boxx-Konzeptes dann anderen Firmen überlassen werden.
Ich meine einmal gelesen zu haben, dass Shimano den höchsten Deckungsbeitrag mit den Billigkomponenten macht, da diese weltweit in Millionenstückzahlen bei Großserien verbaut werden. Die XTR ist wohl eher ein Imageträger und auch die XT für uns nur ein häufiger Anblick und "Standard" in der Ausstattung, da in Deutschland und erstrecht im Dunstkreis dieses Forums viele Euro in die Räder fließen.

Mit 29er habe ich mich noch gar richtig beschäftigt, da ich es für eine Cross-Country-Race-Randerscheinung halte. In den Bereichen, in denen ich mich bewege sind die 26er heimisch. Ich überlege eher mir für das Nucleon noch ein 24er Hinterrad zu besorgen :d

Gruß,
Daniel

PS: Zu dem CVT habe ich schon im anderen Thread etwas geschrieben.
PPS: Danke für das gute "Gespräche"; hatte ich hier schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## Eliot (6. Dezember 2004)

... kann man seinen eigenen Beitrag nicht mehr löschen...? Sorry...


----------



## Fränky G. (7. Dezember 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine einmal gelesen zu haben, dass Shimano den höchsten Deckungsbeitrag mit den Billigkomponenten macht, da diese weltweit in Millionenstückzahlen bei Großserien verbaut werden. Die XTR ist wohl eher ein Imageträger und auch die XT für uns nur ein häufiger Anblick und "Standard" in der Ausstattung, da in Deutschland und erstrecht im Dunstkreis dieses Forums viele Euro in die Räder fließen.



Moin Jungs, mein Thread wird wirklich zum top Thread.   
Richtig Daniel. Umgenau zu sein, macht Shimano mit 98,6 % den größten Umsatz mit der Alivio, Deore usw. den Rest der Prozente teilen sich LX, XT und XTR.
So ist das bei Shimano und die Masse machts......

Aber, ich setze lieber auf ein Bike mit Schaltung "Made in good old Germany", denn mein Bike erhält deutsche Arbeitsplätze !    

Übrigens, danke Falco für die Erklärung ! ! !   

Gruß


----------



## Customfreak (7. Dezember 2004)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, ich setze lieber auf ein Bike mit Schaltung "Made in good old Germany", denn mein Bike erhält deutsche Arbeitsplätze !



rrichtig .... 


Wann kriegst du dein TST?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Fränky G. (8. Dezember 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> rrichtig ....
> 
> 
> Wann kriegst du dein TST?
> ...




Laut Aussage von Montag: Das TFR (in desert camoflage) von meinem Bruder vor Weihnachten und mein TST (mit viel viel Glück und gutem Willen) auch. Müssen "nur" noch montiert werden.

 

Die Parts liegen alle schon zu hause und warten auf die Montage.
Das wird dann ein Fest..... hoffentlich .....   

Gruß


----------



## Customfreak (8. Dezember 2004)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Aussage von Montag: Das TFR (in desert camoflage) von meinem Bruder vor Weihnachten und mein TST (mit viel viel Glück und gutem Willen) auch. Müssen "nur" noch montiert werden.
> 
> Die Parts liegen alle schon zu hause und warten auf die Montage.
> Das wird dann ein Fest..... hoffentlich .....



Oh Mann, was für eine Familie 

Ich hab' schon einmal vorsichtshalber das Vorderrad einspeichen lassen und alle anderen Teile warten schon seit einem halben Jahr geduldig. Man weiß ja nie, wann es soweit sein soll


----------



## Testmaen (20. Dezember 2004)

Nicht das ich euch quälen möchte, aber    wie sehen denn die Spec´s eurer TST´s/TFR´s genau aus, wenn sie denn fertig montiert sind ?!


----------



## WODAN (20. Dezember 2004)

Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das ich euch quälen möchte, aber    wie sehen denn die Spec´s eurer TST´s/TFR´s genau aus, wenn sie denn fertig montiert sind ?!



Guden!
Das würde mich auch interessieren   

Hoffentlich laßt Ihr uns dann auch an Eurem Glück mit Bildern teilhaben.   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränky G. (20. Dezember 2004)

Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das ich euch quälen möchte, aber    wie sehen denn die Spec´s eurer TST´s/TFR´s genau aus, wenn sie denn fertig montiert sind ?!



 

TST:
Gabel: 888RC
Dämpfer: DHX 5.0
St.satz: Chris King SteelSet (25mm Einpr.ti.)
Laufräder: DT 6.1 FR Felgen vo. hi.  mit Hügi FR Nabe (VR)
Lenker - Vorbau - Pedale: Truvativ Holzf. (black)
Sattel - Stütz: SDG i FLY Freeride
Bremse: da bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig.... Grimeca 12.1 oder Hope Mono M4
Reifen: je nach Einsatz...

Bilder folgen . . .   

Ride on ...


----------



## fatali (20. Dezember 2004)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> TST:
> Gabel: 888RC
> Dämpfer: DHX 5.0
> St.satz: Chris King SteelSet (25mm Einpr.ti.)
> ...




bremse the cleg wenn schon!


----------



## Testmaen (20. Dezember 2004)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder folgen . . .



Wehe wenn nicht !   

Hab gesehen du kommst (auch) aus Kassel. Fährst du ´nen gelbes Helius FR mit Rohloff ?! Wo willst du dein TST denn standesgemäß ausführen - direkte Falllinie vom Herkules runter ?    Da war ja schon die ein oder andere verräterische Spur im Sommer zu sehen gewesen ...


----------



## fatali (20. Dezember 2004)

es gibt ne nette erfindung die nennt sich bilder gallerie  , dort sieht man was der user fährt... ein hellblaues helius fr


----------



## Fränky G. (20. Dezember 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt ne nette erfindung die nennt sich bilder gallerie  , dort sieht man was der user fährt... ein hellblaues helius fr



Fast richtig nur seit September ist es Feuerwehr ROT und mit SRAM X.O!
Habe es bei Nicolai neu pulvern lassen. (Signalfarben sind IN)

The cleg..... nicht so mein Ding!


Ja, bin vor 9 Monaten nach Kassel gezogen.
hier ist einfach besser zum Biken      .. und arbeiten.   
War heute Abend wieder unterwegs ... mit Flutlicht auf dem Helm und leichtem Neuschnee unter den Stollen.

Sehen uns auf dem Trail . . . Testmaen


----------



## Testmaen (21. Dezember 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt ne nette erfindung die nennt sich bilder gallerie  , dort sieht man was der user fährt... ein hellblaues helius fr



Whatever dude   .. aber wenn man ein gelbes rumfahren sieht und ich davon ausgehe, dass hier, im Gegensatz zur mittelhessischen Provinz, wo sich bestimmt hunderte von Nicolai´s auf den Trails tummeln, die Nicolai-Dichte "nicht ganz so gross" ist, dachte ich "Fragste mal".

EDIT: Die Ärsche in deiner Galerie gehören ja auch nicht dir, oder doch ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Customfreak (21. Dezember 2004)

Mein TFR:
- Z1FR SL 03 (vorübergehend, danach kommt entweder Thor, 36 oder Z1FR1)
- DHX 3.0
- Hayes HFX9 (vorne HD, hinten XC)
- Syntace VRO
- Chris King Steelset
- Mavic XM321
- Vorderradnabe Magura FR (zum Umbau auf Steckachse)
- Roox S4.2
- Crank Brothers Mallet C
- Die King Jim tausche ich wohl doch erst einmal gegen Freddies Revenz vorne und Extreme 294 hinten.

Da ich erst einmal zwei Wochen weg bin, habe ich jedoch meinen Liefertermin auf nach dem 6.1. verschieben lassen, damit ich auch da bin, wenn das gute Stück eintrifft. Danach kann es dann losgehen 

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## C!T (21. Dezember 2004)

Wie alt ist den so der durchschnittliche Nucleon TFR / TST Fahrer?
Das würde mich mal interessieren ... Sagt jetzt bitte nicht 18, denn dann platze ich vor neid *g*. 
Ich selbst hab mir jetzt mit aller Mühe einen neuen Bass TFR Rahmen geleistet, Ende Januar müsste er ungefähr kommen ...hach *träum* Auch über die einfachen Dinge kann man sich freuen! Aber als Schüler ist das nicht so einfach. Seit ich mir das in den Kopf gesetzt habe, verbringt ich so gut wie alle Ferien in irgendeinem Betrieb (die Weihnachtsferien mal ausgenommen). Zeitungen austragen jedes Wochenende ... man tut was man kann. Ein paar Komponenten habe ich schon, aber ich bin mir fast sicher dass ich zum Anfang der Season noch nicht ganz fertig bin.

Und wie gedenken die zukünftigen Besitzer der Nobelrennsemmeln ihr Bike in ihrer Abwesenheit zu sichern? Ich mein, kann man so ein 7000 Euro Teil (ich glaub ich untertreibe) eigentlich irgendeinem Schloss anvertrauen, selbst wenns das Beste ist? Oder ist Abstellen tabu?!? 
Nicolai's sind eigentlich allgemein viel zu wertvoll um sie irgendwo abgeschlossen stehen zu lassen oder liegt ich da falsch?

mfg
C!T

P.S.: Habt ihr schonmal ein Hattrick auf der Downhillpiste gesehn   ?


----------



## Fränky G. (21. Dezember 2004)

C!T schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alt ist den so der durchschnittliche Nucleon TFR / TST Fahrer?
> Das würde mich mal interessieren ... Sagt jetzt bitte nicht 18, denn dann platze ich vor neid *g*.
> Und wie gedenken die zukünftigen Besitzer der Nobelrennsemmeln ihr Bike in ihrer Abwesenheit zu sichern?
> mfg
> C!T



Naja, 18 bin ich nicht mehr. Leider ! ! ! Stehe kurz vor den 30.

Das Bike steht immer in der Wohnung, wo denn sonst ? ? ? 
O.K. meine Freundin schläft dann auf dem Balkon, weil das Bike nachts im Bett neben mir liegt. (Hoffentlich schaut sie nicht hier ins Forum und liest dass!) 

Zur Sicherung werde ich mir wohl noch einen Pittbull zulegen, der die Maschine bewacht! 

Keine Sorge, wer die Maschine klauen will hat es verdammt schwer bei mir. So viel ist sicher ! ! 

Ride on...


----------



## Customfreak (21. Dezember 2004)

Naja, als ehrlicher und rechtschaffender Mensch ist man schon über 20 aber noch unter 30 :d

Meine Hausratsversicherung deckt Fahrraddiebstähle in voller Höhe der Deckungssumme. Da mein anderes sich im gleichen Preissegment aufhält, ist neben dem Computer nicht viel da, weshalb ich eine Versicherung haben müsste 
Und ohne eifersüchtige Freundin macht das Fahrradkaufen doppelt Spaß   

Gruß,
Daniel

PS: @C!T: Ich hoffe, du dachtest nicht, dass wir 50 Jahre alter "Knacker" sind, die mit dem Freerider in der Stadt bequem einherfahren wollen .....
PPS: Ohne Fränky wäre ich gar nicht auf die verrückte Idee gekommen dieses Wahnsinnsding haben zu müssen; kriegst du Provision?
 ... Gruß nach Kassel!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Dezember 2004)

zum Diebstahlschutz

Falco hat mal geschrieben:
Nucleon DH: 35 Stück
Nucleon ST: 30 Stück
Nucleon FR: auch so was in der Drehe
und das weltweit!

bei den TFR/TST wirds net anders sein, es taucht irgendwann wieder auf


----------



## fatali (22. Dezember 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> zum Diebstahlschutz
> 
> Falco hat mal geschrieben:
> Nucleon DH: 35 Stück
> ...




gibt es ehrlich nur 30 st's all over the world???


----------



## Fränky G. (22. Dezember 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es ehrlich nur 30 st's all over the world???



Ja, aber die TFR/TST Modelle scheinen diese Marke zu übertreffen.
Weiß allerdings nicht, welche genaue Stückzahl von jedem Modell vorbestellt wurden.

@ Daniel: Ne, Provision gibt es nicht.     Aber das TFR/TST ist schon traumhaft ... und Träume muss man sich erfüllen.   
Und 2005 fängt traumhaft an.... Gruß nach MUC

Ride on...


----------



## Customfreak (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich denke auch, dass die neuen Nucleons sich mehr verkaufen werden, da sie eine wesentlichen Schritt nach vorne darstellen. Durch das geringere Gewicht des TFR werden breitere Käuferschichten angesprochen und der gekapselte Primärantrieb und das Wegfallen des Kettenspanners ist ein weitere wesentlicher Punkt.
Bei meiner Rohloff-Nabe mit Kettenspanner ist mir jetzt auf einer Tour die Feder gebrochen. Das Rad wird dadurch beinahe unfahrbar. Da ist die Freude auf das Nucleon noch größer! Von der Schaltung her betrachtet ist es ein Hardtail mit 167mm Federweg 

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Mr.Radical (22. Dezember 2004)

Leider werd ich noch einige Jahre auf mein Nucleon warten müssen.   


Gibts kein Schüler Nucleon?


----------



## fatali (22. Dezember 2004)

Mr.Radical schrieb:
			
		

> Leider werd ich noch einige Jahre auf mein Nucleon warten müssen.
> 
> 
> Gibts kein Schüler Nucleon?




ich dachte du findest nicolai schirch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde Nicolai überhaupt nicht schirch.


Ich finde ein paar Modelle nicht kaufenswert, da es vergleichsweiße schönere Bikes gibt.

Würde mir z.B. liebend gern ein Nucleon TST/TFR, Helius Fr/ST sowie ein BMXTB und Argon CC kaufen. 

Leider fehlt mir noch das Geld...aber was nicht is, kann noch werden...


----------



## C!T (22. Dezember 2004)

da fällt mir nur noch eins ein ...
Wahnsinn

was würde ich nicht alles dafür geben, so ein Monster mal einen Tag probe fahren zu dürfen *g*.
Mein Fahrradhändler um die Ecke hat aber leider kein Nucleon Testbike *fg*.
Mal Spaß bei Seite, ich glaube die einzige Chance so ein Teil mal zu Gesicht zu bekommen ist die Hausmesse oder lieg ich da falsch? ...na ja gut, da gibt es ja noch die Messen. Aber da wird man damit wohl kaum fahren dürfen.

Kalle muss gesegnete Hände haben ... nicht normal. Alles was in diesem kleinen Bauerngehöfte seinen Ursprung hat ist einfach anders ... besser eben.
Ich hab mir gestern die (Technischen-) Zeichnungen in der Gebrauchsanleitung (Dirtfinger) angeschaut...einfach geil. Nicht so ein japanischer Müll, den außer den Konstrukteuren keiner versteht, wie das sonst üblich ist.
Und das ist noch längst nicht alles, die Werbung, der Katalog, Website, selbstverständlich die Rahmen und die individuellen Möglichkeiten für Kunden ... all das macht Nicolai aus.
Die Rahmen sind mehr als nur geformtes Metall...
Wer kann schon behaupten er verkauft Bikes mit Seele? Eigentlich keiner ... aber wenn, dann würde auf dem Bike Nicolai stehen.
Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung: welcher Rahmen soll es denn sein? Cannondale (an Hand der Fakten immer wieder hoch gelobt), Ghost  alles schön und gut, und mit Sicherheit findet man unter diesen Rahmen auf einen noch leichteren als die Vergleichsmodelle von Nicolai, aber die Hersteller bauen Rahmen weil sie Geld verdienen wollen, weil ihnen kein besserer Beruf auf die schnell eingefallen ist. Bei Nicolai steckt die Liebe zum Sport und Handwerk dahinter  wie sonst kann es eine solche Minirahmenschmiede mit den Großen in der Branche aufnehmen?
Wie viel Schaffende sind zu Zeit bei Nicolai tätig? 20 Glückliche? Vergleicht man das mit Cannondale oder Scott: mehrere Werke mit unzähligen Sklaven wie gesagt, alles schön und gut, aber mit der Masse geht die Leidenschaft verloren  deswegen NICOLAI, deswegen auch liebend gerne 2kg mehr!

[Ehrlich gesagt musste ich schon fast über Klausmann lachen, als ich ihn das erste Mal gesehen habe (seines Zeichens dt. Meister)  Carbonsattel und Downhill. Wenn er denkt die 253g weniger machen ihn schneller, bitte, soll er nur machen  wenn er keine Kinder will, seine Entscheidung *g*. Natürlich würde ich auch keinen mit Blei ausgegossenen Rahmen fahren, aber was ich eigentlich damit sagen wollte, man sollte doch lieber vernünftig bleiben und nicht vor lauter Zahlen die Verbindung zu Realität verlieren.]

mfg C!T

P.S.: Kann sein das ichs überlesen habe, aber welche Farbe soll den das gute Stück mal haben? Das klassische, aber doch edle Nicolai-Rot mit weißem Dekor oder eher etwas Ungewöhnliches?


----------



## Eliot (22. Dezember 2004)

Schön geschrieben! 



			
				C!T schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel Schaffende sind zu Zeit bei Nicolai tätig? 20 Glückliche?


Laut http://www.nicolai.net/05/company/crew.html dürften es im Moment 15 + Praktikanten sein!

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## gosy (23. Dezember 2004)

C!T schrieb:
			
		

> da fällt mir nur noch eins ein ...
> Wahnsinn
> 
> was würde ich nicht alles dafür geben, so ein Monster mal einen Tag probe fahren zu dürfen *g*.
> ...







glaubst doch nicht das bei nicolai nicht profit im vordergrund mitsteht ? oder glaubst du die leute arbeiten fürs gehalt oder die seele ?    etwas rosarot dein post.


----------



## C!T (23. Dezember 2004)

gosy schrieb:
			
		

> glaubst doch nicht das bei nicolai nicht profit im vordergrund mitsteht?



Eben nicht! Würden sie ihren Beruf aus Profitgier ausführen, dann gebe es bei Nicolai schon längst Großserienfertigungen (die viel effektiver und gewinnbringender sind), Werke in Taiwan (wie z.B. Scott) und Internetshops ohne Service. Aber gerade auf dem Service legen sie soviel wert.

Soviel dazu, weil ich glaube wir kommen hier leicht vom Thema ab.

mfg
C!T


----------



## Testmaen (8. Januar 2005)

Ich will ja nicht drängeln oder so, aber wie sieht´s denn aus ? Sind die Rahmen schon da oder gar schon alles montiert ?


----------



## houzemusic (8. Januar 2005)

Moin,

die Rahmen sind fertigt, werden jedoch noch bei Nicolai montiert, wann die Auslieferung erfolgt konnte mir leider nicht gesagt werden, da erfahrungswerte mit diesem Rahmen fehlen.


greetz houze


----------



## C!T (8. Januar 2005)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es von dem 04 Nicolai Nucleon TFR (bei dem die Kette im Rahmen verlauft) mehr als nur Prototypen gibt? Und wenn ja, wie viel Exemplare davon in Umlauf sind?

Vom Optischen her, war es anfangs für mich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber inzwischen find ich das einfach nur geil   
Vorallem die Hinterbaukonstruktion sieht super aus... hat gewisse Ähnlichkeit dem den Rocky Mountain RMX 05. Bei beiden ist der Hinterbau auf die Kettenstreben reduziert, die Druckstreben fällen weg...optische ein Leckerbissen und was den Rest betrifft...
da zeigen Vanderham, Schley und co. in New World Disorder 5 eindeutig, das die Rahmen sowohl physikalisch als auch werkstofftechnisch den Belastungen standhalten.

mfg
C!T


----------



## Falco Mille (11. Januar 2005)

Die Neuen Nucleon Rahmen verlassen mittlerweile täglich unser Haus. Von dem Nucleon Prototyp, den wir 2003 auf der Eurobike präsentiert haben, gibt es nur dies eine Exemplar.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## houzemusic (11. Januar 2005)

Moin,

hat denn hier schon jemand einen Rahmen oder eine Nachricht von Nicolai erhalten?

houze


----------



## Customfreak (11. Januar 2005)

Mensch houzemusic, du bist da ja so heiß drauf, als hättest du selbst einen bestellt 
Ich habe noch nichts gehört, was mein Rahmen so macht. Wird bestimmt bald kommen 

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## houzemusic (11. Januar 2005)

Kommt wahrscheinlich daher das ich eines bestellt habe und es eben kaum noch abwarten kann, dass es endlich kommt...  
Falco konnte mir nicht sagen wann das in etwa geliefert wird und da er hier eben schrieb es sind schon welche raus, dachte ich ich frage mal nach.

gruß houze


----------



## Customfreak (11. Januar 2005)

@houzemusic

Ups, stimmt ja


----------



## sluette (15. Januar 2005)

Servus zusammen,

komme gerade von meinem Dealer und habe zum ersten mal ein NUCLEON TFR live gesehen. Das Teil ist echt der Hammer, die HR Nabe ist Wahnsinn und es fällt mir schon schwer mein NONIUS geiler zu finden...
Aber, hatte ich nicht irgendwo gelesen der Rahmen soll mit Nabe so um die 7,5Kg wiegen ??? Das Teil bei meinem Dealer wiegt schlappe 9,5Kg... fett, fett, fett ... Trotzdem sehr geil !

Gruss aus Essen,


----------



## Customfreak (15. Januar 2005)

Wow 9,5kg! Na, dann bin ich 'mal gespannt, ob mein Rad unter 17kg bleibt 
Kann es sein, dass es sich um einen sehr großen Rahmen handelte?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## houzemusic (15. Januar 2005)

9,5 kg das ist aber ganz schön viel das sind ja über 25% mehr gegenüber den zu erst genannten 7,5...ist die Nabe nun so schwer geworden   oder ist die Differenz zwischen den beiden Rohrsätzen so massiv und es wurde immer das Gewicht des leichten angegeben? Hoffe der Preis legt nicht auch um 25% zu  

Wenn man die Daten aus der Tabelle nimmt die Falco mal hier eingestallt hat, dann kommt man auf 6953

Mainframe : 	1750
Swingarm : 	350
Bearing axles: 	150
Shock incl. axles : 	730
Rohloff gearbox : 	1600
Rohloff Shifter and cables : 	300
Left inner G-Boxx cap : 	153
Left outer G-Boxx cap : 	142
Cable cap : 	9
Right inner G-Boxx cap : 	151
Right outer G-Boxx cap : 	128
Screws assembly :	200
Cranks and supplies : 	660
BBU : 	330
Chain : 	300

das diese Daten allein aufgrund der neuen Hinterradnabe nicht mehr korrekt sind ist mir bewusst.


gruß houze


----------



## Customfreak (15. Januar 2005)

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass der Standardrohrsatz mehr auf die Wage bringt, als in den Angaben steht, da man natürlich bei einer "sensationell leichten Getrieberad" die leichtest mögliche Version angibt. Aber dass der XC-Rohrsatz 25% leichter sein soll halte ich für etwas übertrieben. Das kann noch bei gleichzeitigem Größenunterschied M -> XL hinkommen!

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## sluette (15. Januar 2005)

Servus nochmal,

ich denke mal der Rahmen war max. Grösse L, eher aber M. Preis sollte 5200 sein... Da hört dann auch bei mir der Spass auf...

SLuette


----------



## houzemusic (15. Januar 2005)

Moin,

kann ich mir auch icht vorstellen, das der Unterschied so groß sein soll, wenn ich mich recht erinner sollen es so um die 500g sein. 
Für mich würde das Gewicht zu viel sein, bei den alten Angaben komme ich mit allen Komponenten auf ungefähr 15kg, dass fände ich noch Vertretbar, aber über 17kg das finde ich viel zu viel. Ich muss auch sagen das das nicht fair wäre, wenn das Gewicht so ich die Höhe gegangen ist. Denn sowohl hier im Forum als auch in den Zeitungen (wenn auch da für das ganze Rad) wurde immer ein anderes Gewicht angegeben.

gruß houze


----------



## Fränky G. (15. Januar 2005)

houzemusic schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> hat denn hier schon jemand einen Rahmen oder eine Nachricht von Nicolai erhalten?
> 
> houze



Das TFR von meinem Bruder ist fertig ! ! ! Rechnung kam am Donnerstag ! ! ! Mein TST braucht noch 2-3 Wochen.     

Das TFR wird mit Fox 36 und DT Swiss Luftdämpfer bestückt, um das Gewicht moderat zu halten. Um mal beim Gewicht hier zu bleiben. Denke die HR Nabe ist sicher ertwas schwerer als die vom Prototypen. Ich habe aber immer mit einem Gewicht von 16-17kg gerechnet beim TFR. 15,7kg sind nur mit Leichtbauparts und XC-Rohrsatz drin meiner Meinung.

@ Sluette: Ist das TFR bei deinem Händler Eloxiert ???

Ride on...


----------



## Customfreak (15. Januar 2005)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Das TFR von meinem Bruder ist fertig ! ! ! Rechnung kam am Donnerstag ! ! ! Mein TST braucht noch 2-3 Wochen.
> 
> Das TFR wird mit Fox 36 und DT Swiss Luftdämpfer bestückt, um das Gewicht moderat zu halten. Enduro-Bike halt!
> 
> Ride on...



Hast er die 36 schon? Da brauche ich unbedingt einen Erfahrungsbericht!
Was wiegt sie denn wirklich?

Meine Rechnung kam schon lange vor Weihnachten und ist auch schon lange bezahlt. Hast du schon eine Versandbestätigung erhalten?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## sluette (15. Januar 2005)

Servus Fränky,

klar, der Rahmen ist schwarz eloxiert...
Da kommt man mit ner schönen Pulverbeschichtung locker über 10 Kg ...

SLuette


----------



## Fränky G. (16. Januar 2005)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hast er die 36 schon? Da brauche ich unbedingt einen Erfahrungsbericht!
> Was wiegt sie denn wirklich?
> 
> Meine Rechnung kam schon lange vor Weihnachten und ist auch schon lange bezahlt. Hast du schon eine Versandbestätigung erhalten?



Die 36 ist Samstag beim Händler aufgeschlagen (Fox 36 RC2). Er kann den Rahmen sofort abholen..... ! Allerdings wollen wir warten, bis das TST fertig ist. Solange haben wir Zeit, dann lohnt sich der Weg.   

Erfahrungsbericht gibt es dann sofort. Wie gewohnt hier...

@ Sluette: jo Sluette, mit Pulver wird der Rahmen schwerer, wohl wahr....   

Ride on...


----------



## houzemusic (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

laut Falco wiegt das TFR in der Freeride Version 8,5kg incl. Innenlager, Kurbeln und Hinterradnabe.

Gruß houze


----------

